# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  9 điều cần biết trước khi du lịch đến Colombia - Du lịch Colombia

## Meoluoi9x

*Với địa hình sa mạc và núi cao ở vùng biên giới, quốc gia ven biển vùng Nam Mỹ Colombia được xem là một trong những điểm thu hút du lịch mạo hiểm hàng đầu thế giới.*

*1. Medellin – thành phố sáng tạo nhất thế giới*




Năm 2012, Medellin được công nhận là “Thành phố sáng tạo của năm” với rất nhiều công trình phục vụ dân sinh tân tiến như thư viện Espana, cáp treo Metrocable, hệ thống cầu thang trượt… được xây dựng vô cùng tráng lệ.




Hoàn thành năm 2007, thư viện Espana với ba khối tòa nhà bề thế nằm trên sườn núi đã thổi nét hiện đại mới đến cho thành phố vốn không ít dân nghèo sinh sống.




Du khách tới đây có thể ghé thăm viện hải dương học tại công viên Explora ở thành phố bên dãy Andes.

*2. An ninh đang dần được cải thiện*




Trong suốt những thập niên 1980, 1990, Colombia phải trải qua thời kỳ hết sức khó khăn khi các băng đảng ma túy giàu mạnh, điển hình là Medellin Cartel dưới sự chỉ huy của Escobar, gây nên những bất ổn chính trị, những cuộc tấn công khủng bố, sản xuất và buôn bán ma túy tràn lan.




Gần đây, với những chính sách cải cách mới, Colombia đã giảm được bạo lực ở nhiều nơi, lấy thương mại du lịch làm nguồn thu chính, hướng đến một đất nước không bạo lực, ma túy và thân thiện hơn với du khách năm châu. Ngành công nghiệp du lịch của Colombia đang dần phát triển, mang đến một hình ảnh mới cho đất nước vốn bị xem là nhiều bất ổn và nguy hiểm.




Tại Medellin, người ta đã tổ chức một dự án nghệ thuật có tên “Những anh hùng không biên giới” bằng việc trưng bày 23 hình ảnh khác nhau được tô vẽ trên các mặt tiền và mái nhà của người dân, với mục đích ngăn chặn các nhóm làm ăn phi pháp tuyển dụng trẻ em bừa bãi.

*3. Ngắm Bogota từ trên đỉnh Monserrate*




Bogota – thành phố lớn nhất Colombia, là một trong 3 thành phố nằm ở độ cao lớn nhất ở Nam Mỹ (cao 2.625m).




Nếu bạn muốn tận mắt ngắm nhìn thành phố mơ màng vùng thung lũng thì hãy trèo lên ngọn đồi cao 3.152m- Monserrate nhé, một trải nghiệm tuyệt vời đang chờ đón bạn đó.




Hơn thế, Monserrate còn được xem là địa điểm hành hương của tín đồ mộ đạo bởi nơi đây có ngôi đền thờ El Senor Caido (Chúa Giáng thế). Ngoài ra, bạn còn tìm thấy rất nhiều nhà hàng, quán cà phê, cửa hàng lưu niệm tại đây nữa.

*4. Cà phê tinto – thức uống của người Colombia*




Colombia là một trong những quốc gia sản xuất cà phê lớn nhất Nam Mỹ, bởi thế, bạn không khỏi ngạc nhiên khi thấy người dân nơi đây yêu chuộng thức uống này một cách cực “độc”.




Mỗi sáng, bạn sẽ thấy đoàn các cô gái đi bộ dọc thành phố và phục vụ cà phê nóng cho mọi người, và một người Colombia thực thụ sẽ gọi một tách cà phê đen nóng – cà phê tinto.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*5. Đam mê cùng vũ điệu Salsa*



Ngành công nghiệp Salsa được xem là một trong những nghề mang lại thu nhập cho phần lớn người dân Colombia. Mặc dù bắt nguồn từ Cuba, vũ điệu sôi động và đầy đam mê này lại trở nên phổ biến ở Colombia và đi vào lòng những “tín đồ vũ điệu Latin” với cái tên “Phong cách Colombia Salsa” nổi tiếng.



Nếu muốn học nhảy Salsa, bạn có thể ghi tên vào các lớp khiêu vũ Salsa cơ bản ở các câu lạc bộ Latin để thực hiện những điệu nhảy đầy đam mê, mạnh mẽ và khó quên này.

*6. Pueblitos- Điểm đến ưa thích cuối tuần*



Pueblitos là các ngôi làng nhỏ ở vùng nông thôn Colombia, nơi mà bạn có thể tìm thấy khung cảnh êm ả hòa trong bầu không khí mát lành, đượm vẻ cổ xưa tại các ngôi làng nhỏ nằm suốt dọc quốc gia hai bờ giáp đại tây dương.



Ngôi làng ven đô Guatavita của Bogota là một ngôi làng điển hình của nông thôn Colombia đồng thời là địa điểm du lịch – lịch sử nổi tiếng.



Với hồ Guatavita trứ danh đã đi vào truyền thuyết, bạn có thể tĩnh lặng ngồi ngắm những căn nhà nhỏ xinh và hít thở bầu không khí trong lành mà không phải nơi đâu cũng có được.

*7. Aguardiente – Rượu đặc sản của Colombia*



Có thể nói, thưởng thức hương vị nồng ấm của ly rượu Aguardiente là cách tuyệt nhất để bạn cảm nhận con người nơi đây. Aguardiente được sản xuất ở hầu hết các khu vực của Colombia và loại “Nước lửa” ( độ cồn 60%) này là thức uống truyền thống không thể thiếu trong các dịp lễ hội, kỉ niệm của người dân Colombia.

*8. Khí hậu khác biệt theo từng vùng*



Mặc dù là quốc gia đi qua đường xích đạo nhưng thời tiết ở Colombia không chỉ có hạn hán và nắng nóng đâu nha.



Khi đến đây, bạn đừng quên đem theo áo ấm và găng tay nhé, đặc biệt là khi du lịch đến Bogota và Medellin, thời tiết vùng cao nguyên nhiệt đới sẽ khiến bạn rét run về đêm đó. Còn thời tiết ở thành phố cổ Cartagena có thể khiến bạn thấy ngột ngạt như ở sa mạc nắng gắt đấy. Chính sự chênh lệch khí hậu này đã tạo nên nét đa dạng trong văn hóa và con người vùng Andes.

*9. Cali – thành phố của vũ điệu Salsa*



Cali-thủ phủ của vùng Valle del Cauca ở phía tây Colombia được coi là “thiên đường” của vũ điệu Salsa đầy đam mê.



Tại những quán cà phê lộ thiên (Salsotecas) của thành phố lúc nào cũng vang lên những bản nhạc sống Salsa đặc trưng cùng những màn khiêu vũ đầy ma thuật của các vũ công Salsa.



Hàng nghìn người dân ở thành phố Cali kiếm sống bằng ngành công nghiệp Salsa. Họ làm việc trong các trường dạy khiêu vũ, các phòng khiêu vũ, thợ may và tất cả các việc có liên quan khác.

_Theo ione_

----------


## thientai206

Colombia có nhiều cái nhât snhir, thích Tp Bogota về đêm

----------


## dung89

Ngồi uống caphe cạnh mấy khẩu pháo. Thú vị thế 
 :Big Grin:

----------

